# Boat trailer temporarily turned into a work horse



## nlester (May 27, 2013)

I have a knock down box for my boat trailer to use when I need to haul things. My boat is banished to a dolly for the next week. The box is held on the trailer by 2 1/2" bolts and the tie down straps.

When my wife's 2000 Honda Accord turned 190,000 miles, we needed to replace it and we were short on cash, so my Toyota Tundra was traded in on a new Accord and I put a trailer hitch on the 2000 Accord to pull my boat. I missed being able to haul things.









I have not used Photobucket since it was upgraded and I wanted to walk through the new menu options.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 28, 2013)

I pile bags of in the boat. It's also a great place to collect aluminum cans for recycling.


----------



## Colbyt (May 28, 2013)

I would love to see a picture of your boat dolly after you put the boat back on the trailer.


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316383#p316383 said:


> Colbyt » 28 May 2013, 16:18[/url]"]I would love to see a picture of your boat dolly after you put the boat back on the trailer.


Same here!


----------



## RAMROD (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool!
Also your pictures are way to small for my old eyes!


----------



## nlester (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry I did not catch this last August. When you click on Photo Bucket pictures, they enlarge.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 17, 2013)

I like your trailer support very cool :beer:


----------



## nlester (Dec 20, 2013)

2000 Honda Accord just replaced with 2004 Ford Ranger. I can get rid of the box for my boat trailer and now the trailer is single function. It just feels more natural with a pickup. My wife talked me into it.


----------



## dahut (Dec 23, 2013)

nlester said:


> 2000 Honda Accord just replaced with 2004 Ford Ranger. I can get rid of the box for my boat trailer and now the trailer is single function. It just feels more natural with a pickup. My wife talked me into it.


 Good wife.


----------

